# Jefferson's Welding Encyclopedia



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

Jefferson's Welding Encyclopedia, 18th Edition
By
* Publisher: American Welding Society
* Number Of Pages: 758
* Publication Date: 1997-01-01
* ISBN / ASIN: 0871715066 
No matter your involvement in the industry, Jefferson's Welding Encyclopedia puts the world of welding right at your fingertips. A useful tool for any level in the industry, from student to the experienced veteran. And Jefferson's Welding Encyclopedia isn't just for engineers. It¹s a handy reference for any one who needs quick access to thorough welding information. Jefferson's Welding Encyclopedia isn't just terms and definitions. Topics are explained, illustrated, and made comprehensible. It also includes a historical look at the welding industry, a handy Buyer¹s Guide, and an exhaustive listing of key industry suppliers.


http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=Y0I02Q5T
106 M.B 
​


----------



## وائل عبده (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islamiccastel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## el_abdessamad (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*Many thanks Akhy
Can you please send us the passeword, i can not open the file
*


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرنك


----------



## بوجيري (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراً 
Can you please send us the passeword, i can not open the file
*​


----------



## m.gomaa (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thks ,can u please put the pass word


----------



## m.gomaa (1 يناير 2010)

Send pass word to open the file


----------

